# ارجو المساعدة بخصوص دورات متخصصة بالطاقة المتجددة و بالأخص الطاقة الشمسية



## Eng.Mohammed84 (30 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخواني و أعزائي رواد المنتدى الكريم

أرجو من المختصين مساعدتي في إيجاد جهات متخصصة تعطي دورات علمية و عملية للطاقة المتجددة و الطاقة الشمسية

أريد دخول هذا المجال و عندي النية لفتح شركة تعهدات متخصصة بتركيب أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية و بالأخص الألواح الشمسية و سأتوسع إن شاء الله فيما بعد بطاقة الرياح و الطاقة الجوفة

بصراحة بحثت على الإنترنت و لم أجد مصدر موثوق لذلك

أريد في البداية دورة عملية و متخصصة في تصميم و تركيب أنظمة الخلايا الشمسية و كيفية صناعتها

لا يهمني شهادة الدورة قدر ما يهمني المعلومات العملية و العلمية و بالأخص بالتركيب و التصميم

و لا يهم مكان الدورة أو تكلفتها فإمكانية السفر موجودة إن شاء الله

فمن لديه معلومات بهذا الخصوص أرجو منه أن لا يبخل علينا بها فقد يستفيد منها أعضاء آخرين غيري

و إن شاء الله إن وجدت إي معلومة مفيدة بهذا الخصوص لن أبخل بها لأعضاء المنتدى الكريم


و لكم من كل الإحترام و التقدير


أخوكم

م.محمد سحويل من الاردن


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (1 مايو 2012)

Eng.Mohammed84 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> أخواني و أعزائي رواد المنتدى الكريم
> ...





الاستاذ محمد .... هناك شركة بمصر تعطى دورات نظرية و عملية عن الطاقة المتجددة عموما و الشمسية خصوصا...لو تود معلومات الاتصال بهم أرجو مراسلتى على الخاص.


----------



## jomma (1 مايو 2012)

سيدي الكريم اطلع على هذا الموقع قد تجد فيه ما يفيدك
http://arab-training.com/vb/​


----------

